# Please help, Sciaenochromis fryeri? LFS says "Electric Blue"



## wrhyatt (Jan 22, 2013)

I picked up two cichlids sold as Sciaenochromis Fryeri. The darker one appears to be S. Fryeri, the lighter one doesn't look like a true S. Fryeri, no stripe on top of face, yellow strip length of dorsal. Is it possible that it's still a juvenile? A hybrid? They are both roughly 3" in length, tip to tip. I would like to get S. Fryeri females, that's what I thought this lighter one would be, but the sharp point of the dorsal makes me think it's a male. (I am unsure of the age for both fish). Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


cic by william.hyatt, on Flickr


cic2 by william.hyatt, on Flickr


cic5 by william.hyatt, on Flickr


cic9 by william.hyatt, on Flickr


cic12 by william.hyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Both males, one Sc. Fryeri and one hybrid.


----------



## wrhyatt (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks, that's what I believe, I was just hoping someone might prove me wrong.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Fryeri females, as with most Haps and all Aulonocara show no blue color.

Not sure what the imposter is... reminds me of Otopharynx lithobates, and could be hybrid of that also.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

noki said:


> Fryeri females, as with most Haps and all Aulonocara show no blue color.
> 
> Not sure what the imposter is... reminds me of Otopharynx lithobates, and could be hybrid of that also.


First thing I thought of as well maybe a hybrid lithobates/fryeri. Body shape is all fryeri but some coloration resembles lithobates.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If you purchased these from the same place, I wouldn't use either for breeders.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

yeah mr. yellow isn't clean, the dominant male next to him looks good though. Why wouldn't you use the darker blue one as a breeder fogelhund?


----------



## wrhyatt (Jan 22, 2013)

They were purchased at different stores, but they were both chain stores of the same name.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

wrhyatt said:


> They were purchased at different stores, but they were both chain stores of the same name.


Ok...that explains it. I have seen a lot of these ones with yellow fins at a chain store that rhymes with Let go. I couldn't decide if they were hybrids or just hormoned because I saw a entire tank full of these fish at 1" in size colored in blue and yellow. All of them.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

oh seagrest, how much trouble you're causing the hobbyists.


----------



## wrhyatt (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm torn between taking they hybrid back because it's not exactly what they sold it as. At the same time it's healthy, enjoyable to watch and, in my eyes, good looking.

I'll see if they can give me credit since the price for "electric blue" is considerably more than "assorted cichlids".


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

wrhyatt said:


> I'm torn between taking they hybrid back because it's not exactly what they sold it as. At the same time it's healthy, enjoyable to watch and, in my eyes, good looking.
> 
> I'll see if they can give me credit since the price for "electric blue" is considerably more than "assorted cichlids".


What other fish do you have in the tank? You may only want to keep one of the males anyway since one may lose color.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

4RSo said:


> Why wouldn't you use the darker blue one as a breeder fogelhund?


If it came from a pet chain, that is known for hybrids, how do you know this one is pure? Hybrids can look like one parent, or the other, or a mix. I would only breed if I knew the fish was pure.


----------



## wrhyatt (Jan 22, 2013)

noki said:


> What other fish do you have in the tank? You may only want to keep one of the males anyway since one may lose color.


I heard that one male might be a little less colorful, how much color could be lost? Right now it's these 2 guys, a large Red Zebra (Metriaclima estherae) and a blue gourami, I need to find a new home for him, but he's holding his own. Hope to ad more soon.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> 4RSo said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn't you use the darker blue one as a breeder fogelhund?
> ...


I don't know it's pure, no matter how good this fish looks, good point.


----------

